# Something wrong with Budgies face + twitching



## jalexander (Jun 27, 2017)

Yesterday I noticed some holes on my Budgie Michael's face. Is this normal, from a scratch etc?



















He is playing and eating normally but I've noticed he has random fits of anger where he flaps his wings and screams, and twitches. I've also wondered why he sometimes kicks (his food) or turns abruptly while eating, and I think he might be twitching uncontrollably.

Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, are you sure he is angry when he flaps his wings and 'twitches'? how does he twitch? were his wings pulled back away from his body? when budgies pull their wings back it can mean they are defensive/angry/hot. 

When my birds are excitable/very happy they do what I like to call a budgie bark, and their head moves around very quickly and their pupils dilate, it could look like they are twitching I guess. When they are exercising their wings, they hold onto the perch and flap their wings rapidly.

Maybe try to get a recording of your budgie Michael doing the twitching/behaviour you're worried about so the members here can get a better idea of what you're seeing. 

I'm not sure about the patches around his eyes, is he going through a molt right now?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Michael is moulting right now, which is normal. Soon enough he will look perfectly fine, once all the new feathers have grown back. 

It sounds like Michale is just wanting to stretch his wings. The screaming is just normal budgie noise.  If Michael is young, then the kicking about of food is a young budgie thing. 
If you think he is twitching uncontrollably, then you can take him to the vets for peace of mind. Most of what you mentioned isn't to be concerned about. Familiarise yourself with the forum and what are budgie norms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice.

I agree that everything Michael is doing is normal budgie behavior.

Please take the time to read all of the Budgie Articles as well as the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum.

You will learn a great deal about budgies and their care by doing so. 
There are several articles/stickies about molting as well. *


----------

